# Forum issues on iPad?



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2019)

The CC website displays as usual on iPhone but on iPad there are issues (see photo) any ideas?


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Mar 2019)

It is fine on my iPad, that is what I am on now. How good is your internet connection?


----------



## tom73 (24 Mar 2019)

Fine on mine using now


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> It is fine on my iPad, that is what I am on now. How good is your internet connection?


My internet is the same as it always is and not had issues before.
I’ve just tried my really old iPad and CC is fine on that device.
Looks like an issue with my newer iPad, I’ll reboot and see what happens.

Edit - All fine now, thank you.


----------

